# The man who launched the Titanic



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

the old fashioned 'shipwright' from the shipyards, much appreciated if they decided to do a bit of seafaring and signed on as 'chippy', whether on sail or steam, until the 70's.


https://titanicbelfast.com/Discover/Titanic-Stories/Who-launched-Titanic.aspx


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Good feature. Paul Loudon-Brown is a real Titanic buff. Not much about the subject that he doesn't know.Has written several White Star Line books. Dived on a couple of White Star wrecks... not Titanic though. Almost killed him self several years ago. Liked to drive.... fast. Kent man but lives in N. Ireland.

Stephen


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

Stephen J. Card said:


> a real Titanic buff. Dived on a couple of White Star wrecks... not Titanic though. Almost killed him self several years ago. Liked to drive.... fast. Kent man but lives in N. Ireland.
> 
> Stephen


your post brought memories flooding back, as below;

From an email discussing an old shipmate and his nephew, both recently passed on.

When old John heard about Maggie, he was determined to sell his farm and buy anything I recommended, then the two of us would sail the oceans like the ancient mariner, as Shakespeare said “Sleep perchance to dream”. He would do the engines and the cooking, me, the navigating and washing up. It was agreed I could chart our destination/ journey as he didn’t care where we went. Maggie made it thru’ okay and John reluctantly suggested, - ‘maybe Maggie could come along too’, but I rather liked the comforting thought of a bit of home life on the “lee side of Bum Island”. The plans of mice and men. Yes, I’d have sold up and gone had I lost Maggie.
He also agreed the itinerary I chose, a leisurely couple of years down the French rivers and canals to the western Medy. The next two years or so to the Adriatic and east Medy, followed by a spell in the Canaries, then maybe, finish somewhere in the Caribbean. No Pacific Ocean, and bugger anywhere east of Suez.
It was a hard-old life at times but it was a good life, rewarding in every respect.
I was so sorry to see him go, and Paddy his nephew, so soon afterwards. I still miss a great old friend and shipmate. John’s maritime collection was quite valuable, several items, particularly his art collection, but Paddy’s was of some historical value, all of the Irish shipowners’ records and do***entation from the 18th century onwards, impressive, plus some beautiful builders ship models. Two large maritime collections that would not have, as likely as not, been fully appreciated by those who inherited it all. 
I think John would have liked to have made a small bequest to that sailorman/turned farmer who rented his land. After Paddy’s funeral an intermediary had a word with me about the comprehensive collection left in his wife’s possession. Thru’ a friend with connections at Queens and the museums it transpired those interested parties were heading off to the USA and said they would make an appointment to meet Paddy’s wife on their return. They never did, nor did I bother them again. 
Anything to do with the Titanic was their only concern 


The local divers. When it’s too rough to dive off the Co. Antrim Atlantic coast (abt.60 miles north of here) - keep in shape in more sheltered waters at Ringhaddy in Co. Down, see attached.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

What a most interesting little vessel! I can tell the upperworks is 'recent' but that bow looks like a small tug... almost a bit of icebreaker type. Very old counter type. History?

On to Titanic. I did a painting of the ship... will be somewhere on SN Gallery. I did the painting wile cruising in SAGA PEARL, April 2012. The night of 14th/15th I was painting in my cabin, alongside opposite H&W slipway... at the 100 year anniversary. I took the painting to Windjammer Gallery, Bermuda. Sold rather quickly and speak to the buyer. Dr Robbie Martin (Belfast man, been in Bermuda for YEARS.) His great uncle was the Second Class Doctor in TITANIC. A letter from his Uncle, posted from Queenstown is in the Belfast Titanic Museum. Robbie tells me the painting will eventually go to the museum. 


Stephen


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*very old counter type. History? - not known.*

Regrettably shore people are not so curious as to ask a question, including my eldest who took these photos .Presumably the owner or insurers brought in this lady, close to a wreck the diving club use. From the photo I can’t read the name or IMO No. of the lady that’s clearly been built on an ad hoc basis.

I believe it was intended to tow the partially sunk/ just raised (?) cruiser with the livestock carrier onto the beach on the high tide, then, they had a go with the barge sporting a crane. Neither method paid off, hence the heavy brigade, i.e. the lady in question appearing on the scene.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*Very old counter type. History?*

History. there we are, just ask a younger pair of eyes and away we go.

SEVERN SEA is a Research vessel built in 1947 by GAVLE VARV - GAVLE, SWEDEN. Currently sailing under the flag of United Kingdom (UK). 

Formerly also known as KALVSUND, MUL 11, VISTA 5. Its gross tonnage is 147 tons.

undoubtedly built for the ice.

attached - before and after photos


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

*Shipwrights.*

It`s Strange how, things trigger a memory. The reference to Shipwrights, (the Man who launched Titanic) brought back memories of both Father and Maternal Grandfather, shipwrights both. Nothing quite so grand as Titanic. But a lifetime of Slipping, and repairing the Trawlers at the old St Andrews Dock Hull. (now a Retail Park!). The highlight of Dad`s Career, I suspect was having to bring back all the "lost" skills, when they where involved in the "conversion" of what had been the "Hispanolia" ( the "Film star" of the Disney film Treasure Island, Robert Newton?) Into the "Pequod" for the Film Mobey Dick, Many of the spars and much on the upperworks had to be altered to bring her into period of a Whaler. He talked about having to use the "ads" to remake spars etc; for the first time in years.

There are even some old B&W photo`s somewhere in the "archive".


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*Shipwrights*

Their skills when signed on A of A so sadly missed, not just the daily shipboard soundings, everything from straightening fallen derricks to repairing damaged gangways or accommodation ladders, building grain feeders etc., - skillfully rearranging cabin furniture, better still, making garden furniture or toys for ‘homers’. A man who could put his hand to practically anything made of wood or mild steel. A great 'steadying influence' if things ever got tough for the bosun.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Many thanks Harry.

Little SEVERN SEAS would make a beautiful little yacht! Longer house, classic type, not modern style. Even better, give her a nice boiler and engine!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is a little sketch of Severn Seas, rebuilt as yacht.

Complete new house and bridge, funnel etc. White hull, teak upperworks, nice buff funnel. New name... MARINIA... my favourite name!


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*Severn Sea*

Aye indeed Stephen, just the job. Then get her away down closer to the tropics. On a handy berth, a short dander to the nearest hostelry with a table from which we can watch the ‘world go by’. 
I can think of a dozen places I’d like to be this cold winter day. Actually, we’ve been lucky until now, the first this winter we had to brave low temperatures and a ’lazy wind’.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd like to have her here in Bermuda. Private yacht but use for charter, hotel afloat and then potter about the island, anchor off the beach... or come alongside at the nearest bar! 

Getting to Bda from UK might be a problem. I'm not doing it. No fun in small boats across the Atlantic!

I wonder what condition of the vessel is. Anything can be 'repaired' but as she is ice class so the hull is probably good.

Stephen


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*a well found yacht in the making*

strip away a lot of the existing deck paraphernalia, a quick lick of paint, nice, eye catching colours as you suggest, and it would appear from this description, you’ve got yourself a well-found yacht. 

https://www.keynvormorlift.co.uk/vessels-equipment/severn-sea - left click


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Couldn’t get clip in, but fine recording of SEVERNSEA making way, Plymouth Sound – summer 2016, can be found Google -

_Research & Survey Vessel Severn Sea Videoed from MV.._

Much agreed appears a well found yacht in the making. But that said, still looking purposeful & plenty work left in her. Pretty good for a 1947 vessel.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Good footage. Seems to have a good turn or speed. I wonder if the engines are 'quiet' enough for a yacht?

Stephen


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#10 

Seeing the drawing of the the re-designed research-vessel "Severn (?) Seas" (is that really how her name was spelled?) reminds me of the by-gone age of station-keeping pilot-cutters, many of which, with but a little conversion, would have made the most presentable of private yachts.

Many of course have done so, some Bristol Channel pilot-cutters under sail being foremost in that regard. Fast-forward half a century to the last station-keeping cutters at Liverpool, all or any of which, with a little TLC, would have made the most perfect private-yachts - within the steam/motor-powered general category. None made the grade into that market, but all were most adequately proportioned in terms of accomodation, manoeuvrability and seaworthiness. Luxury is a dreadful word, but only a little effort would have been necessary to convert the sleeping accomodation for thirty professional pilots (which was in place aboard all of the pilot-cutters mentioned) into luxurious accommodation for perhaps half of that number of private guests. En-suite, call it what you like, with hot and cold running chambermaids, the space was there.

Many were the pipe-dreams of hi-jacking a Liverpool pilot-cutter for a cruise to more favourable climes. Great is my own guilt in terms of those pipe-dreams. It never did happen. Most if not all, however, met other and no doubt more honourable ends.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*twin volvo 129A - Low noise level*

PROPULSION SYSTEM
MAIN ENGINE	Twin Volvo 120A 1000hp
THRUSTER	Schottle SPJ Azimuth 400 hp
BOW THRUSTER	Denison 150 hp
STERN THRUSTER	Torkmaster 150 hp

the makers claim;

Low noise level and fuel consumption. Lower vibrations - built with yachts in mind


ACCOMMODATION	15 persons
Including WCs & showers, cabins, mess & galley

seen here at Portsmouth May 2015


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds better more we hear!

Barrie, yes the name is correct. The owner is based North Devon. Perhaps the name SEVERN SEAS is a play on Bristol Channel?

ELBE 5 is a perfect example for a conversion from pilot boat to pleasure vessel. 

Stephen


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Sounds better more we hear!
> 
> Stephen


Yes, quite some machinery fit (inc DP) in an old lady. Guess the Schottel Pump Jet main thruster itself might be reasonably quiet (Ahd), and if electric drive, main DGs most certainly on resilient mounts. If mechanical drive via GB to Schottel, Main Engs maybe res mounts but maybe not, so significant more noise of course if that’s the case. 
Whatever – a handsome vessel for sure and doubtless v pleasing manoeuvrability.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

OK Guys, let's put a Euro Lotto ticket on and buy her. SN's own yacht! If we happen to get the real big one... let's buy Dyson's NAHLIN. That is my dream!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

That can only be described as beautiful !
Owned by the man who started out as a sucker .

Bob


----------

